# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه علامه کسی قبول شده؟

## mpaarshin

سلام
دوستان کسی دانشگاه علامه قبول شده؟ کار فوری و واجب دارم

----------


## mpaarshin

بيا بالا

----------

